# Heat Shield for Grill.



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

If it's a portable grill, why don't you just pull it out some when you use it?
If not, you can do many things to make a heat deflector.  Sheet steel or aluminum, ply-wood with a foil facing, solid insulation with foil, a water heater blanket (not w/ the cheap plastic facing), and the aluminized fiberglass material used to insulate race cars (you can buy it in rolls).


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2006)

My gasser is next to a large window. I don't worry about the glass cracking. Since the gasser doesn't have a cover, the chore is to clean grease splatter off the window.

I think the glass would melt before it cracked.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> My gasser is next to a large window. I don't worry about the glass cracking. Since the gasser doesn't have a cover, the chore is to clean grease splatter off the window.
> 
> I think the glass would melt before it cracked.
> DATsBBQ


Melt?!?!? :ack:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would think it would stand a better chance of shattering, especially if it's cold out due to the heat differences.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2006)

It would have to get pretty hot to melt, like the whole house in on fire but I still think it would melt before it cracked. Shatter? perhaps if is not safety glass but still unlikely. I've had flames on my gasser that would make Emril proud and never had a problem with glass cracking, shattering or even melting :grin:

Exhibit A: http://www.ncre.biz/gasserinfrontofwindow.html
 8-[  8-[


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> It would have to get pretty hot to melt, like the whole house in on fire but I still think it would melt before it cracked. Shatter? perhaps if is not safety glass but still unlikely. I've had flames on my gasser that would make Emril proud and never had a problem with glass cracking, shattering or even melting :grin:
> 
> Exhibit A: http://www.ncre.biz/gasserinfrontofwindow.html
> 8-[  8-[



I guess my point is, I don't think it will shatter or melt from you cooking in front of it in the first place.  Unless you put the glass right on top of the flame.  However, I think if you did place the glass directly ontop I believe it would shatter vs. melt.  The grill doesn't get hot enough to melt glass in the first place.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2006)

Point taken =D>


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

It would definitely crack first.  It's a matter of heat in a concentrated area.  The temp to melt window glass is outrageous.  And if it's at the kitchen sink or a door, it's tempered so it would be even harder for either to happen.  Glass top ranges have tempered glass on them.

Back to the original question.... Brooks, many things will work as a heatshield.  In the pics that Dat's posted that grill has a vertical steel plate acting as a heatshield. :!:   You don't need much.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Apr 26, 2006)

The steel plate is actually the weather cover when not in use. Some guys put the cover under the grill inside the cart. I hang on the back to avoid grease splatter (I hate cleaning windows).

Glass melting aside, I just don't think heat from a grill will cause a problem with a window, especially if the window is a modern one.
DATsBBQ


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2006)

I'd just get the afore mentioned plywood with foil wrapping...it will deflect most of the heat away, easy and cheap.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2006)

Nice setup you have going there!!  Why wouldn't you just move the gasser over to the concrete slab up against the house?  Just curious?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2006)

You don't even need the foil facing on the plywood. Hold your hand above the grill near the window when your cooking. If you can comfortabley hold your hand on the glass close to the grill, don't worry about the glass. If you can't, put a piece of plywwod up. Seems like it will be more work puting the shield up and taking it down every time you cook than just moving the grill.


----------



## Finney (Apr 26, 2006)

After seeing your setup... It is my _expert_ opinion that you don't need anything.  The lid will diperse the heat enough that you shouldn't have to worry about it.  

BTW... like the pergola.  If I ever live at home again ................................................................................ I'm going to put one of those up at Casa Finney. 8-[    Oops... That should have been Castle Finney. :lmao:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2006)

...pergola schmergola :taunt:


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 26, 2006)

I have got to chime in on this.  I sell windows and doors at Lowes.  Judging from the pic it is obvious that you are not going to burn your house down.  My only concern for you is the stress you may put on the window itself.  If the glass is getting hot enough for you to be concerned about it then you need to move the grill.  The only thing between the glass and the frame is silicone which is not a high temp product.   If the window fogs up and you can't see out of it any more then the seal between the insluated glass will have failed and you will be able to blame that directly on having the grill to close to the glass.


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 27, 2006)

I almost forgot something.  To clarify the melt or shatter business.  If you put one of those red heat lamps " the same ones used to reheat meat"  about  a 1/2" away from a insulated glass it will crack or shatter within thirty miniutes.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I have got to chime in on this.  I sell windows and doors at Lowes.  Judging from the pic it is obvious that you are not going to burn your house down.  My only concern for you is the stress you may put on the window itself.  If the glass is getting hot enough for you to be concerned about it then you need to move the grill.  The only thing between the glass and the frame is silicone which is not a high temp product.   If the window fogs up and you can't see out of it any more then the seal between the insluated glass will have failed and you will be able to blame that directly on having the grill to close to the glass.



The glass on my fireplace doors are installed with silicone. I also have silicone mitts I use for my grill & smoker.


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":15lvdv90]I have got to chime in on this.  I sell windows and doors at Lowes.  Judging from the pic it is obvious that you are not going to burn your house down.  My only concern for you is the stress you may put on the window itself.  If the glass is getting hot enough for you to be concerned about it then you need to move the grill.  The only thing between the glass and the frame is silicone which is not a high temp product.   If the window fogs up and you can't see out of it any more then the seal between the insluated glass will have failed and you will be able to blame that directly on having the grill to close to the glass.



The glass on my fireplace doors are installed with silicone. I also have silicone mitts I use for my grill & smoker.[/quote:15lvdv90]

There is high heat and low heat silicone.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

How low is low and how high is high? I've used regular GE silicone around fireplaces for years with no problems. Maybe I should switch to a different one?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How low is low and how high is high? I've used regular GE silicone around fireplaces for years with no problems. Maybe I should switch to a different one?



You just can't find a competent Mason nowadays!  Next thing you know you'll be using Play Dough to fill the gaps!  8-[  8-[


----------



## Finney (Apr 27, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> How low is low and how high is high? I've used regular GE silicone around fireplaces for years with no problems. Maybe I should switch to a different one?


You're fine... you don't care. 8-[ 

I'll send you a couple of spec sheets.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 27, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 27, 2006)

On the back a tube of GE II 100% silicone it states that it is not intended to be used over 400 deg F.  On the MSDS sheet it states that the product releases formaldehyde at temps above 400 deg F. 
    From my own experience I have used a heat gun to loosen the seal between the glass and the frame so it could be pushed out and the glass replaced.
   In this case it would be best to move the grill if the glass is getting to hot to touch.  We don't even know it the window is aluminum or vinyl.


----------

